# Uptown Egg Salad



## luckytrim (Sep 29, 2006)

UPTOWN EGG SALAD 
3/4 c. celery, finely chopped 
3 scallions, trimmed, finely chopped 
6 pitted black olives drained and finely chopped 
2 (4 1/2 oz.) cans deviled ham 
12 hard-boiled eggs, peeled, and roughly chopped 
1 c. mayonnaise 
1/2 tsp ground dry mustard 
1/4 tsp ground black pepper 
combine the first three ingredients. (You can pulse these in a food processor instead of chopping them) 
combine the deviled ham with the mixture. Add chopped eggs. 
Add remaining ingredients and gently mix, adding a little more mayonnaise if necessary. 
Transfer to a sealable bowl and refrigerate until ready to serve. 

Option; seed and chop a jalapeno with the first three ingredients


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Lucky*

I love your receipe for the Uptown Egg Salad and I will have to try it.

Thank you and have a wonderful weekend.


----------

